
Neil Young Says the MacBook Pro Has ‘Fisher-Price’ Audio Quality - musha68k
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21091655/neil-young-podcast-vergecast-interview-phil-baker-book-pono-hi-res-audio
======
dredmorbius
_That’s what Steve Jobs told me. He told me that exact thing: “We’re making
products for consumers, not quality.” So they don’t want audio quality. They
don’t want to spend a lot of time on that._

Tyranny of the minimum viable user.

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/69wk8y/the_tyr...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/69wk8y/the_tyranny_of_the_minimum_viable_user/)

~~~
fred_is_fred
In the form factor given for a macbook, I'm not sure anything could be done to
truly satisfy the true audiophile. It's almost easier not to try since adding
$100 to the cost of the system won't add $100 of value for 99% of the people
and still won't satisfy the other 1%.

~~~
dredmorbius
Young's specific gripe was DAC conversion.

Given external mics are already being used for capture, that should be a small
HW/SW requirement, and a generally solved one.

